# Does it sound like this slury will still be good?



## ditchbanker (Feb 28, 2011)

I've got 3 gallons of concord wine that I racked into secondary 6 days ago. It's using 1118 yeast. I'm still getting a few bubbles, but not much. If I rack it tonight will the slury still have enough active yeast to drop in the 5 gallons of SP I prepared last night or should I do a new start?

Thanks for any input.


----------



## Julie (Feb 28, 2011)

ditchbanker said:


> I've got 3 gallons of concord wine that I racked into secondary 6 days ago. It's using 1118 yeast. I'm still getting a few bubbles, but not much. If I rack it tonight will the slury still have enough active yeast to drop in the 5 gallons of SP I prepared last night or should I do a new start?
> 
> Thanks for any input.



yes, follow Lon's instructions and you should be fine


----------



## ditchbanker (Feb 28, 2011)

I looked at the web site and after instructions it just says to add the slury. Is there something else I need to do? I'd like to get started ASAP. I don't have any finished wine yet and I'm getting anxious to drink something I've made.


----------



## Julie (Feb 28, 2011)

lol, you will like the skeeter pee. No just do what Lon says and if you get another wine going take that slurry and make another batch of skeeter pee, cuz sp is not gonna last long in your house.

Also, you can take your slurries and freeze them, I am using slurries that are a year old in the freezer and they are working well.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 28, 2011)

That yeast is starving for some more sugar to munch on, It will start like wildfire!


----------



## ditchbanker (Feb 28, 2011)

Awesome, thanks.

Yeah, I'm really excited to try the concord wine I've started (threw in a pound of blackberries on a whim). I also have a bunch of fruit wines I want to do when I can harvest my fruit trees. I'm considering visiting some of the many local wineries for some fresh juice so I can get some good complex wine flavors. 

That said, I love this idea of quick tasty thirst quenching wine. I suspect this will replace the beer I usually drink in the summer time.


----------



## Julie (Feb 28, 2011)

If you like concord try some blends, concord/cranberry is just awesome and concord/cherry it another good blend


----------



## ditchbanker (Feb 28, 2011)

I've actually never tried concord. I have a hard time branching to much that isn't cab or syrah. I just enjoy those two a lot. When it came time to start a red wine, I, well, was too impatient to order a good kit. Concord's just easy to come by.


----------



## ditchbanker (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks for the help. Less than 12 hours after dumping in the slury I've got a bubbling bucket of pee under my kitchen counter! 

(2 months ago that sentence would have caused me serious concern).


----------



## djrockinsteve (Mar 1, 2011)

Last night about an hour after everyone went to bed I decided to do th esame. Went into the living room near front door to turn off a light. Click and darkness. In the near distant a hissing.

Yep the yeasts were busy working on a choke cherry wine I started. You can hear this across the room.

This one will be a definite slurry for skeeter pee.

Tell someone to go under the kitchen sink and bring me that bucket o' pee. See who actually complies


----------

